

Born in the NSA: These former spies are starting companies of their own - sgy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/01/born-in-the-nsa-former-spies-are-starting-companies-all-over/

======
Megatron2409
Will we ever really know? "How many U.S. security IT startups come from 'No
Such Agency'..."

The limit does not exist.

